# Ohh... lookie!



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Someone has a mud diver for sell on ebay (I know these are hard to find and cost me way too much to get mine)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350545953957?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I cant believe that. They are the only item that I have ever seen that is cheaper over here. $40 and you have no trouble finding them.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe they are a discontinued item? No stores in the States have them, and I bought the only one I could find from Canada...






*** I just did a search and found where this seller got his from... I wish I had come across this auction!!
https://www.proxibid.com/asp/CatalogPrint.asp?aid=48937


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have posted this link before but here goes anyway.
http://shop.proplaster.com.au/collections/automatic-tools?page=4

And they do have stock.:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> I have posted this link before but here goes anyway.
> http://shop.proplaster.com.au/collections/automatic-tools?page=4
> 
> And they do have stock.:yes:


 They didn't want to ship to the US 

I posted on that thread...
"Bet someone could make a buck or 2 shipping those over here" :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> They didn't want to ship to the US
> 
> I posted on that thread...
> "Bet someone could make a buck or 2 shipping those over here" :whistling2:



*Ok here is the deal.*
Open to all members with 100 or more posts for the next 7 days. (That way I can get them shipped to me as one package and that will keep the cost down). 
I will purchase and post at cost. So if you want one send me a PM. I dont know what there stock level is so it is first in best dressed. Paypal seems the easiest way to pay so you will need a paypal account.

Cheers Gaz


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice offer Gazman :thumbsup:

If they are discontinued, you guys should grab them up


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, pretty neat tool. Never seen that before today.
Pretty cool. And ya! Nice offer Gazman! :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> *Ok here is the deal.*
> Open to all members with 100 or more posts for the next 7 days. (That way I can get them shipped to me as one package and that will keep the cost down).
> I will purchase and post at cost. So if you want one send me a PM. I dont know what there stock level is so it is first in best dressed. Paypal seems the easiest way to pay so you will need a paypal account.
> 
> Cheers Gaz


 I would go for that Gaz but u already sent me 1!!!:yes::thumbup: Not got round 2 puttin it on yet


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

What does it do?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It fits on your mud pump and has 2 outlets and a tap. So you can have a gooseneck on one and a box filler or fill a mudrunner on the other and be able to access either with the turn of a tap.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

See, Here it is.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

See Cazna, it was not that scary pulling it apart:whistling2:.


Come on men, no one has taken up *"THE DEAL"* yet. It is still on the table.


----------

